# Rapido solar panel connections



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I have a 2008 Rapido 9048 DF. Under the large settee is a connection marked for solar panel. This has two pairs of wires, one pair go to the battery compartment and obviously the output from a solar regulator could go there. However I cannot ascertain what the other pair of wires are for, unless they are for engine battery charging via the solar panel regulator. Does anyone know please. 

The CBE electric distribution panel has a connection at pin 30 which the manual says is for solar panel or battery charger. I would like to have my panel connected to this point so that the monitoring display above the door which shows a solar panel image when first switched on would be enabled and thus show the charge rate for the solar panel. Has anyone connected this way please and did it work as described. Presumably if the panel if connected to connection 30 then the two wires at the solar panel connection block would be redundant, and if the other two are, as I suspect for engine battery charging, if the regulator is not connected to them they would be redundant too. It seems there is a choice of methods, either connection 30 which integrates the panel of a direct connection via the pre installed cable 

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks 

Iandsm


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If Rapido ever get a proper dealer in the UK then you would be able to get an answer. However the only Rapido dealers are solely interested in profit and not support.
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think I know who GerryD is alluding to but don't forget there is also another UK Rapido dealer with a pretty good reputation you can ask...

http://www.rapidomotorhomes.com/

Pete


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido CBE connection for solar panel*

Thanks Gerry. I know the dealer you are talking about and in that instance you are right. I think you might be being a little hard on the others (yes there are decent Rapido dealers) and I shall probably contact them. However I wanted to hear the experiences of other Rapido owners on the subject. But thanks anyway.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear iandsm
I have connected a 130 watt solar panel and control unit to terminal 30 on the CBE unit of my Rapido 9066DF. It works well but when charging there is no CBE panel indicator showing that the panel is working. (I would expect this to be the case as terminal 30 also has the battery charger connected to it). For the indication of charge current and voltage I have a Fox 1 meter in circuit (mounted descreetly in the top corner of the toilet area where it looks neat and the wiring is hidden behind the mirror. The total charge/discharge shown on the CBE in amps includes the solar panel.

It is essential that you calibrate the CBE panel as desribed in the CBE manual. As delivered they can quite a long way out.

I have looked at my CBE manual and...yes, terminal post "30" on page 28 of the manual (edition 21.11.2005) officially provides a suitable connection for the solar panel via a regulator. 

The manual says that the CBE unit will charge the engine battery at up to 2 amps when required provided that the habitation battery is reasonably charged. 

I note that on page 28, connection number 28 (B+) says it should be connected to the battery "negative". THIS IS WRONG, IT SHOULD BE "POSITIVE". The french language version on page 8 is correct. 

I have not used the leads already installed by Rapido.

If you would like more information, please pm me. Good Luck, rogerandveronica


----------



## terrydactyl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Iandsm
I also have a 9048DF. At the place where the regulator connects there are two pairs of wires which go to the battery compartment. They are not initially connected to the battery however. You will find they are insulated and taped back alongside the power takeoff wires from the battery (and need to be connected after the solar panel is fitted).
The second pair of wires are the input from the solar panel. They go to the back of the van and the far ends are hidden behind the panelling in the wardrobe. The solarr panel fitter could use these to connect up your solar panel. The last single connection at the regulator is a takeoff to provide a trickle charge to the Fiat battery. It is not a lot of current, just a few hundred milliamps. I have connected mine to the distribution panel outlet to the Fiat battery to provide a trickle charge when the van is not in use.
Hope this helps
Terry


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido solar connections*

Many thanks Terry, PM sent.


----------

